# Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe



## velos (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Filterbauer,

ich würde mir gerne einen Vorabscheider bauen den ich vor meinen Biotec 10 schalte, da ich mir in diesem Jahr wohl keinen Vortex mehr leisten kann.

Ich könnte mir die Teile aus Niro kanten und die Bohrungen auslasern lassen da ich gute Kontakte habe und sehr Preiswert an das Material für das Gehäuse komme.

Gibt es Zeichnungen bzw. Bilder von Vorabscheidern die ihr gebaut habt?
Welches Filtermaterial soll ich nehmen (Siebe usw.)?
Wo kann ich das Material bekommen?

Danke schon im voraus für die Info`s


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Peter,

hast Du schon mal hier nachgeschaut?
Unter Bogen-/ Schrägsiebfilter!


----------



## Thorsten (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Peter,

die Seite die dir Annett vorgestellt hat ist recht gut.

Dort sind viele Tipps und Tricks im Bezug auf "Selbstbaufilter" angegeben.

Du musst dir nur im klaren sein, was Du überhaupt willst bzw. dir leisten kannst.

Ein Vortex ist mit das preiswerteste an Vorfilterung was es gibt.
Die Kosten betragen ca. 50,00 Euronen (bei Selbstbau inkl. Verrohrung)

Ein Spalt-Bogensieb ist erheblich teurer und von einer Sifipatrone mal ganz abgesehen.

Anbei mal ein Link, damit Du eine Preisvorstellung bekommst was ein Spaltsieb kostet. 
Dieses ist die kleinste Ausführung und nicht gerade empfehlenswert.

Eine Nummer größer ist besser, kostet aber gleich mehr als das doppelte...


----------



## velos (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Annett und Thorsten,

danke für eure Info`s.
Ich denke ein Vorfilter muß sein, aber ob ein Eigenbauvortex wirklich den Schmutz rausbringt??
Es gibt da sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen, und wenn ich was baue möchte ich es auch später auch vor den NEUEN Filter legen.
Die fertigen Bogenspaltsiebe kosten 200-300,-Euronen und wenn ich beim Eigenbau das Material rechne? Ob ich da wirklich selber bauen soll?


Grübel...grübel


Peter


----------



## bonsai (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe*

Moin Peter,
wenn Du den Selbstbau-Vortex mit der Filterpatrone, die über ein gelochtes oder geschlitztes 100er KG-Rohr gestülpt wird ausstatest, erzielts Du ein gutes Ergebnis in der Vorfilterung. Ich denke diese Kombination hat das beste Preis-Leistungsverhälnis.
Beim Bogensieb wird das eben nur was, wenn Du Niro oder Kunststoffplatten schweißen kannst und teurer wird's eh.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## velos (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe*

Was haltet ihr davon ein Sieb wie es in versch. Abmessungen bei Ebay angeboten wird unterhalb der Auslauföffnung beim Vortex anzubringen?
Da das Wasser ja in Bewegung ist, dürfte sich das Sieb eigentlich nicht so schnell zusetzen. Diese Fliegennetze lassen bestimmt noch einiges durch weil zu grobmaschig
Als Auflage müsste man sich nur einen passenden Ring besorgen.


Peter


----------



## Haitu (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe*

Hi Peter,

vielleicht kannst du damit etwas anfangen.
Ich meine, vom Prinzip her.
Ich benutze das zur Zeit als Ansaugung.


----------



## velos (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe*

wenn ich mir einen Vortex selber baue, welche Rohre und Abmessungen soll ich für die Anschlüsse nehmen?
Meine Pumpe Aquamax 5500
Filter wird ein Reihen-Kammerfilter
Welchen Kleber bzw. Dichtmasse?
Wie bekomme ich die Druckleitung meiner Pumpe (Übergang) an das dickere Rohr des Vortex angeschlossen?
Wo bekomme ich Zugschieber und Anbauteile für die Regentonne?
Sorry...Fragen über Fragen

Peter


----------



## bonsai (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorabscheider selber anfertigen...brauche Hilfe*

Moin Otto,
toller Eigenbau - einfach und sicherlich sehr funktional.

Gruß
Norbert


----------

